

Titan City: Created Using Minecraft [video] - adamsi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPaVQ4BcgVI

======
JCJoverTCP
thisa is really neat. i have been currently working on a titan tunnel,
hollowing out an entire world, starting last october with my kid. it really
started out with attempting to drain an oceanfront, from there it spiraled
into a really big pit with completely unnecessary load bearing walls (i
computed nearly 600,000 removed blocks just for the pit), then a tunnel.
Battling lava is the real big challenge, as well as glitch spots that cause me
to run up against invisible blocks that cant be dug or bypassed.

